# Some unique 12ga. self defense ammunition.........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Terminator X Ammo
Loaded with a hollow core slug that mushrooms and *expands to nearly 2 inches*, which prevents the slug from completely penetrating your objective. Along with the slug comes a dozen tiny pellets that pack a punch leaving an entry hole the size of a softball. 2 ¾" round.
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Terminator X Ammo PGW1252 - 5 Rounds Per Box

Triple Decker Ammo
These rounds are stacked in three different levels filled with 3 large beads. Totaling 9 ball beads to pack an extreme punch completely destroying its target.
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Triple Decker Ammo PGW1256 - 5 Rounds Per Box

Double Slug Ammo
Double the Slug Double the Fun. Two ¾ oz. slugs, giving you two chances of hitting your target with only a 2 inch group at 25 yards. Shooting at 50 yards you will get up to a foot spread. Extreme knock-down power with little recoil.
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Double Slug Ammo PGW1253 - 5 Rounds Per Box

Flechette Ammo
A flechette round has dart shaped projectiles, built into a 12 GA shotgun Shell. Throughout time these have been used to take out snipers hidden in trees. Due to the dart like projectiles, the tree limbs or brush would not affect the shot enough to defer the shot. Typically 20 darts are loaded per shell. Flechettes are also known as "Satan's Toothpicks."
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Flechette Ammo PGW1257 - 5 Rounds Per Box

Cayenne Pepper Blast Ammo(less than lethal)
This 12 gauge shell blasts cayenne pepper out directly from the barrel of your gun. It is a popular less than lethal disabling agent, allowing you to get away or take control. 
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Cayenne Pepper Blast Ammo PGW1258 - 5 Rounds Per Box
****************************
A poor man's "flame thrower"...
Dragon's Breath Ammo
This round produces a wall of fire when shot up to 50 feet. The incendiary metal compound contained inside burns when fired at over 4000 degrees burning down anything in its way. Use extreme caution when firing. DO NOT fire toward flammable materials or combustible products.
Precision Gun Works 12 Gauge Phoenix Burst / Dragonâ??s Breath Ammo PGW12PB - 5 Rounds Per Box


----------

